# The first duck



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Good boy! Mud and outdoors are the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photo! thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Maui (Feb 7, 2014)

Archer looks so proud


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

*Proud mama*

Thank you. I sure was proud of him! I think we managed about 20 ducks for him by the end of the season. Here's a pictures from our best day


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

ArchersMom said:


> Thank you. I sure was proud of him! I think we managed about 20 ducks for him by the end of the season. Here's a pictures from our best day


Great picture...for me any day duck hunting with my dog and my son, is a great day!


----------

